# Trips Cancelled Percentage Fluctuating



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

I haven't cancelled on anyone in over a week. When I started today it was at 9%. Then it jumped up to 11%, and just now it jumped up to 12%. If I legit cancel on someone, it goes up 7-8%. 

Not that I care too much but does anyone know why this happens?


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

Not sure but I haven't driven in the last two days and yet my cancel percentage has risen 5-6%? Frustrating to say the least


----------



## jhUBERt (Apr 3, 2017)

I am seeing same thing. I have legitimately canceled only 1 time. I have done a total of 60 rides, yet my Trips Canceled was at 4% and over the last two days has crept up by 1% 2 times. What is the percentage where you need to worry about Uber taking action?


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

jhUBERt said:


> I am seeing same thing. I have legitimately canceled only 1 time. I have done a total of 60 rides, yet my Trips Canceled was at 4% and over the last two days has crept up by 1% 2 times. What is the percentage where you need to worry about Uber taking action?


I've never gone above 20% and have never had problems. I think 18% was my highest.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Jayman said:


> I haven't cancelled on anyone in over a week. When I started today it was at 9%. Then it jumped up to 11%, and just now it jumped up to 12%. If I legit cancel on someone, it goes up 7-8%.
> 
> Not that I care too much but does anyone know why this happens?


Uber uses the last seven days data to calculate your cancellation rate. The rate is affected not only by new cancels but by how many cancellations and trips drop off from the last day. So yes, it can go up without any new cancels.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Uber uses the last seven days data to calculate your cancellation rate. The rate is affected not only by new cancels but by how many cancellations and trips drop off from the last day. So yes, it can go up without any new cancels.


The way to illustrate this is if say you took 20 trips each day in the last 7 days. You have a variety of cancels in those 7 days, but on the last day, you never cancelled.

Now you are next day and your last day is dropped. You just lost 20 non-cancels from your average. If you only drive 10 new trips so far on that new day, you're cancellation rate will look to elevate because the overall average is higher since you are short 10 non-cancels that dropped from the last day.

It should never look this dramatic as most people have cancellations peppered throughout the day, week, but this is to illustrate the concept of the 7 day average.

That's why on days where you didn't even take a trip, your cancellation rate may go up because you didn't add any non-cancels to your average on that day, but you may have lost too many from the back end that your average went up slightly.

For example in the last 7 days...

[trips/cancels]

[Day 1 - 20/2] [Day 2 - 20/4] [Day 3 - 20/1] [Day 4 - 20/2] [Day 5 - 20/3] [Day 6 - 20/2] [Day 7 - 20/1]
15 cancels / 140 non-cancels. This is a 10% Cancellation Rate

Now say you decide to skip the next day... so the 20/1 gets dropped...

[Day 1 - 0/0] [Day 2 - 20/2] [Day 3 - 20/4] [Day 4 - 20/1] [Day 5 - 20/2] [Day 6 - 20/3] [Day 7 - 20/2]
14 cancels / 120 non-cancels. This is now an 11% Cancellation Rate.

Skip another day...
[Day 1 - 0/0] [Day 2 - 0/0] [Day 3 - 20/2] [Day 4 - 20/4] [Day 5 - 20/1] [Day 6 - 20/2] [Day 7 - 20/3]
12 cancels / 100 non-cancels. This is now a 12% Cancellation rate.

Very simplistic view, but this is basically what is going on. That bad day with 4 cancels makes your cancellation rating worse as lesser days (with a better cancel/non-cancel ratio) is dropped off at the end of the 7 day cycle.

But that's why on the 3rd day when you start up again, you may have dropped the 20/3 but that means even if you cancel 3 times, your cancellation rate won't necessarily go up as the average remains the same as the day that got dropped.

Hope this made sense...


----------



## X-X_Driver (Dec 11, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Uber uses the last seven days data to calculate your cancellation rate. The rate is affected not only by new cancels but by how many cancellations and trips drop off from the last day. So yes, it can go up without any new cancels.


Hello. Just want to clarify. When you say that cancels and trips drop off from the LAST day - do you mean the previous day or 7 days back? How are you defining the "last" day? Thanks.

Uber network locked up in the middle of a trip last night - I had to shut off phone to clear things and it counted the trip as a cancel. I went from 0% cancel to 25% cancel (slow week) and that's a high cancel percentage in my opinion - for only 1 cancellation. (But only 4 total rides). Debating on whether to wait until that drops off tomorrow or to go out and get as many trips today as possible. Appreciate your clarification and assistance.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> The way to illustrate this is if say you took 20 trips each day in the last 7 days. You have a variety of cancels in those 7 days, but on the last day, you never cancelled.
> 
> Now you are next day and your last day is dropped. You just lost 20 non-cancels from your average. If you only drive 10 new trips so far on that new day, you're cancellation rate will look to elevate because the overall average is higher since you are short 10 non-cancels that dropped from the last day.
> 
> ...


I think you are right and I agree, as I think it is over a longer period over a month or 30 day period. though. I do think it is based on days or time, not a fixed number of trips like the rating. The rating is calculated over the last 500 trips, but I think cancellation and acceptance is over a month possible more or less. So instead of your oldest rating being replaced by your newest rating, the oldest day is replaced by the newest day.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I think you are right and I agree, as I think it is over a longer period over a month or 30 day period. though. I do think it is based on days or time, not a fixed number of trips like the rating. The rating is calculated over the last 500 trips, but I think cancellation and acceptance is over a month possible more or less. So instead of your oldest rating being replaced by your newest rating, the oldest day is replaced by the newest day.


it's definitely 7 days because I did hourly guarantees this weekend and my acceptance rate is 100% for the first time in... ever... so all my non-accepts from the last weekend dropped off.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> it's definitely 7 days because I did hourly guarantees this weekend and my acceptance rate is 100% for the first time in... ever... so all my non-accepts from the last weekend dropped off.


Unless they recently changed it, I was proud that I ignored like 1000 requests over some time I think in march I can't believe I can do that in a week. Unless it is over a period instead of last 30 days.


----------



## X-X_Driver (Dec 11, 2015)

The cancellation rate does seem to be calculated based on the past week (I can confirm that on Saturday) but it's not last day drops off first. It's the day 7 days ago that drops off first - which makes more sense.

Different but similar question. Do anyone know how the acceptance rating is calculated? I know that it is not factored into a driver's stability. However, I have been driving the last three days and it seems to be varying all over the place - AND I HAVE Accepted Every ping. WFT? It seems to randomly pick a new number after every ride. Is anyone else experiencing this odd behavior? Thanks...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

X-X_Driver said:


> The cancellation rate does seem to be calculated based on the past week (I can confirm that on Saturday) but it's not last day drops off first. It's the day 7 days ago that drops off first - which makes more sense.
> 
> Different but similar question. Do anyone know how the acceptance rating is calculated? I know that it is not factored into a driver's stability. However, I have been driving the last three days and it seems to be varying all over the place - AND I HAVE Accepted Every ping. WFT? It seems to randomly pick a new number after every ride. Is anyone else experiencing this odd behavior? Thanks...


 I was talking more about acceptance rating than cancellation. I think they changed it to a week as i cross referenced the total requests sent to my weekly reports but it looks more like 10- 11 days to make the numbers fit based on my personal numbers


----------

